# My Referrals



## Sickdog (Jul 19, 2021)

How long does it usually take for your referrals to hear back from HR with the hiring procedures?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 20, 2021)

From the handbook          

Team Member Referral Program

At Target, we want to hire and retain the best team members. That’s why we encourage you to refer team members to Target. You’re an important resource in helping us  nd potential team members. Many of our most successful candidates have come to Target as the result of a team member referral.

For more information about the Team Member Referral Program, go to insideTGT (add link), Stores Workbench or an eHR kiosk.


----------



## Kimberlea72 (Jul 21, 2021)

I tell everyone I refer to stay on their email. For me my referrals got emails immediately after they’re sent. The rest is up to them. Multiple steps they need to complete after the initial job app.


----------



## Sickdog (Jul 21, 2021)

My people all got emails instantly as well but nothing else other than the application.


----------



## Kimberlea72 (Jul 21, 2021)

Interesting! Most had start up dates within about 2 weeks after everything was completed. One of them was called and asked if they wanted to start orientation earlier.


----------



## dcworker (Jul 21, 2021)

Extra $2 all shifts august 1st just announced today.


----------



## DC Diva (Jul 21, 2021)

Wasn’t announced at our building.


----------



## dcworker (Jul 21, 2021)

DC Diva said:


> Wasn’t announced at our building.


Did you get shift differential pay increase this month?


----------



## DC Diva (Jul 22, 2021)

That would not apply to all shifts or roles.


----------



## dcworker (Jul 22, 2021)

DC Diva said:


> That would not apply to all shifts or roles.


I know


----------



## Sickdog (Jul 23, 2021)

Idk about the extra $2 but we did get a new differential pay. Theres also been talk of doing away with overtime so they have new hires coming in every week. They also done away with overtime for this week as well out of nowhere.


----------



## dcworker (Jul 25, 2021)

Sickdog said:


> Idk about the extra $2 but we did get a new differential pay. Theres also been talk of doing away with overtime so they have new hires coming in every week. They also done away with overtime for this week as well out of nowhere.


Thought every DC pay the same nevermind. $18.55 to $27


----------

